# Florida???



## andone (May 9, 2004)

I am planning to go to florida for about two weeks at the end of August. Any suggestions on where to find info. for applying for le jobs down there? I am going to be in the fort lauderdale area and was trying to take some of their tests. any help or suggestions would be helpful. thanks


----------



## pickels (Jul 1, 2002)

Check www.officer.com and click on US agencies and then click Florida. You can find all the departments listed and what there employment and testing matters are.


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

andone @ Mon 05 Jul said:


> I am planning to go to florida for about two weeks at the end of August. Any suggestions on where to find info. for applying for le jobs down there? I am going to be in the fort lauderdale area and was trying to take some of their tests. any help or suggestions would be helpful. thanks


Might want to PM Mitpo62 he just moved back to FL for a job.


----------

